# Open Source Appointment Scheduling Software



## anilsharr (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi All,

I am looking out for an open source software called "Appointment Scheduling" which I can integrate with my web site. This software must enable outside users(clients) to create an appointment with the worker of my web site (employees).

This open source software should help customer to find the available worker (employee) with their dates n times. When such query is fired from the open source software, i shall enable my web site to provide the data. This data will be used by the interface to schedule a meeting/activity/event etc.

My web site supports a worker to create appointment with a customer but we don't have such facility where customer can create an appointment with the employee. Hence, if I use any open source software then that would save my time and efforts in implementing such a big module.

Once the meeting is created, customer shall get the notification to his email id and an acknowledgment to the worker (in my web site).

does anybody have any idea where i can find such softwares?


Regards,
Anil


----------



## anilsharr (Nov 2, 2011)

no one is able to answer my query here??

pls help !


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

anilsharr said:


> no one is able to answer my query here??
> 
> pls help !


Well lets see here. You are posting a question on a forum that is mostly U.S. based users in the middle of the night while they are sleeping and you come back with a bump only an hour after you posted your initial question.

One of my classmates did something like this about 9 years ago in a Network Admin class we were taking. I can't remember off hand what the name of it was but I do remember him getting it from SourceForge. If you are looking for Open Source software then that is one of the best places to start looking.


----------



## anilsharr (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks Squashman (nice name ).

I tried on SourceForge, could not find anything relevant to my need. I have searched almost all the web sites which provides open source softwares which we can integrate with our systems. The reason for having a open source software is - I can't change my application because it is huge and I don't have capacity to implement this module for the client considering the deadline of delivery.

What I was thinking is - If I get any software where customer can go and create an activity/meeting/event with the worker of my system then that would work like anything. Having said that, the open source software must ask for details to check workers availability.

I appreciate your prompt response. Thanks again, and any more inputs are always welcome..!


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

So you want this Software to integrate with your existing Software? That in itself is a tall task.


----------



## anilsharr (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes.

Technically, It is not a good idea to use another software. But, Still, I think having open source systems (for "Appointment Scheduling") would help me great.


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Have a look on Hot Scripts


----------

